# Facebook Shutting Down March 15!!!!



## Marty333 (Jan 8, 2011)

I am furious!!! Facebook is the only way I can connect with my friends since I am homeschooled. I can talk to my extended family only a regular basis. I don't know what I could do if they take that away from me! Hopefully someone will make a new social network like facebook.
http://weeklyworldnews.com/headlines/27321/facebook-will-end-on-march-15th/


----------



## jeffbens0n (Jan 8, 2011)

yeaa...thats not real


----------



## Kristina (Jan 8, 2011)

Marty, calm down. WeeklyWorldNews is a junk site, seriously. It isn't true. Read the article again, carefully, and you will see how hokey it sounds.

Snopes.com doesn't have anything on it that I can find yet.


----------



## Cameron (Jan 8, 2011)

i miss the weekly print issues of weekly world news....i wonder whatever happened to bat boy.....


----------



## dmmj (Jan 8, 2011)

I loved the weekly world news print edition then it went crazy a few years back and it stopped it is a fun read but all made up no worries FB will be around on the 16th I guarantee it.


----------



## Cfr200 (Jan 8, 2011)

I think Batboy is behind this.


----------



## Laura (Jan 8, 2011)

if that was true.. it wouldl be all over facebook.. they are the most succesfull site ever.. it will be around a while.. marta.. friendme...


----------



## Smithen (Jan 8, 2011)

Ya its not real, infact Facebook has announce that in 2012 they are planning on going public, read an article on CNN about it yesterday. Also I find it pretty cool that you are homeschooled. I was homeschooled since kindergarden. I wish I could be homeschooled for college haha.

Tyler


----------



## Angi (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah that guy is making way too much money. He was all over the news last week.


----------



## SILVERSTAR (Jan 8, 2011)

Batboy even has a facebook page lol.


----------



## colormyworld (Jan 9, 2011)

This should have given it away: "NEXT STORY - ALIEN SPACESHIPS TO ATTACK EARTH IN 2011"


----------



## dmmj (Jan 9, 2011)

colormyworld said:


> This should have given it away: "NEXT STORY - ALIEN SPACESHIPS TO ATTACK EARTH IN 2011"


They have been predicting that for at least 20 years, they need a new story or two, best 2 bucks a week I ever spent on entertainment.


----------



## jackrat (Jan 9, 2011)

Man,I miss the WWN.Who else had the nerve to report Micheal Jackson having bigfoot's illegitimate baby?


----------



## bettinge (Jan 9, 2011)

CNBC just did a documentary on Facebook this past week. It was called "Facebook Obsession" and was excellent. Look for it being re run!


----------



## zzzdanz (Jan 9, 2011)

I think it's crazy how people become so obsessed with the whole facebook thing..Am I the only 1 that couldn't care less?


----------



## B K (Jan 9, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> I think it's crazy how people become so obsessed with the whole facebook thing..Am I the only 1 that couldn't care less?



Me to.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 9, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> I think it's crazy how people become so obsessed with the whole facebook thing..Am I the only 1 that couldn't care less?



No, you're NOT the Lone Ranger! Maggie and I are in your club. Shall we start our own internet get-together club?


----------



## zzzdanz (Jan 9, 2011)

Count me in Yvonne!...I've never sent a text message either..guess I'm getting old.


----------



## coreyc (Jan 9, 2011)

Count me in to I was hoping it was shutting down


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 9, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> I think it's crazy how people become so obsessed with the whole facebook thing..Am I the only 1 that couldn't care less?



Well considering I almost had a panic attack when I read the title of this thread, I think I definitely have a problem 
How else would I be able to creep on random people that I never talk to anymore??


----------



## Smithen (Jan 10, 2011)

I do like facebook, it keeps me in touch with old friends that have moved away or with some of my friends that have joined the army. So its kinda nice to be able to talk to them through it and see picture of their families and the places they are at. Other then that I could care less.

Tyler


----------



## tor21face (Feb 23, 2011)

Facebook is popular networking site now and many people use it. If facebook will shutdown this coming march I guess many people would be sad. However, we are also hoping that they will make another social networking like facebook.


----------

